# Divinity Original Sin 2 Key (Steam, Early Access ab. 15.09.)



## Scholdarr (15. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verkaufe hier einen Key für Divinity Original Sin 2, das vor ein paar Tagen in die Early Access Phase gestartet ist und 2017 final erscheinen soll. Der Key stammt aus meinen Kickstarter-Rewards und beinhaltet natürlich neben dem EA-Zugang auch die finale Releaseversion.

Die Steam-Seite zum Spiel: Divinity: Original Sin 2 on Steam

Der Verkaufspreis liegt bei *25€*, was exakt dem Betrag entspricht, den ich bei Kickstarter bezahlt habe. Ich will keinen Gewinn machen sondern den Key einfach zum Unkostenbeitrag zur Verfügung stellen, damit ein anderes Forenmitglied damit Spaß haben kann. Bei Steam wird das Spiel für 45€ verkauft, daher ist das ein Schnäppchen, wenn ihr mich fragt.


----------



## Scholdarr (21. September 2016)

*Push*


----------

